# Ein Sportorhophäde (Kniespezialist) im Raum Saarbrücken gesucht



## Trurl2000 (10. Juni 2009)

hallo alle

Ich wiederhole hier mein Posting vom Fitness Forum in der Hoffnung
dass mir jemand mit der Suche nach einem kompetenen Spezialisten helfen kann.



Trurl2000 schrieb:


> Nach vielen Jahren nixtuns und vor sich hin gammelns  bin ich zu meiner früheren Leidenschaft zurückgekommen - zum biken .
> Der intensive Training stand wieder auf dem Plan.
> Seit paar Monaten allerdings plagen mich Schmerzen in Knien - genau genommen handelt es sich hier um Patellasehne bzw Oberschenkelsehne- sie treten immer nach größerer Belastung auf.
> Sämtliche threads hier im forum habe ich aufmerksam durchgelesen - und davon gibts mehr als genug- also ich bin nicht der einzige der die Probleme hat.
> ...


----------



## leeqwar (10. Juni 2009)

weiss nicht, ob der thread viel weiterhilft, aber das thema gab es schonmal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183354&highlight=orthop%E4de

bin momentan auch auf der suche.

@limit: kannst du was zur sport-ortho-abteilung an der uni sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (10. Juni 2009)

Hab auch zur Zeit ab und an Probleme mit dem Knie und mir wurde ein Dr. Kubig (oder so ähnlich) empfohlen der soll in der näche vom Staatstheater sein.


----------



## Limit83 (10. Juni 2009)

Hey - am Institut für Sport- und Präventivmedizin ist jetz auch eine Orthopädin - Dr. aus der Fünten. Zwar keine Radsportspezialistin, aber sehr kompetent! Du könntest theoretisch auch dein Rad mitbringen und auf dem Cycles 2 Ergo einspannen und treten??? Wie gesagt - theoretisch. 
Ansonten ist Dr. Krämer in der Bahnhofstraße in SB eigentlich die Adresse für Sportorthopädische Probleme. 
Wenn du eine exakte Sitzpositionsbestimmung haben willst, musst du aber weiter fahren. Das Radlabor in Freiburt (war selbst noch nicht da) bietet so etwas an und in Köln an der deutschen Sporthochschule wird so etwas durchgeführt. Die Orthopädie Zenner in SB-Burbach macht das zwar auch, darüber hab ich bislang aber sehr geteilte Meinung gehört. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## DeLocke (10. Juni 2009)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hey - am Institut für Sport- und Präventivmedizin ist jetz auch eine Orthopädin - Dr. aus der Fünten. Zwar keine Radsportspezialistin, aber sehr kompetent! Du könntest theoretisch auch dein Rad mitbringen und auf dem Cycles 2 Ergo einspannen und treten??? Wie gesagt - theoretisch.
> Ansonten ist Dr. Krämer in der Bahnhofstraße in SB eigentlich die Adresse für Sportorthopädische Probleme.
> Wenn du eine exakte Sitzpositionsbestimmung haben willst, musst du aber weiter fahren. Das Radlabor in Freiburt (war selbst noch nicht da) bietet so etwas an und in Köln an der deutschen Sporthochschule wird so etwas durchgeführt. Die Orthopädie Zenner in SB-Burbach macht das zwar auch, darüber hab ich bislang aber sehr geteilte Meinung gehört.
> Gruß Limit



Also den Dr. Krämer kannst du empfehlen? 

Arbeite in SB daher wäre ds praktischer als die Uniklinikim Homburg.

Ah hab gerade gesehen das Das Institut ja auch in SB ist. Kann man da auch einfach so als Kassenpatient hin und wie lange wartet man auf einen Termin!


----------



## eggbeat (10. Juni 2009)

Dr. Krämer ist sehr zu empfehlen!
Er war früher selbst Leistungssportler und hat echt Ahnung von seinem Handwerk.
Nur Termine sind schwer zeitnah zu bekommen, hat viele Kunden.
Aber da solltest du richtig sein!

Er arbeitet mit fast allen saarländischen Spitzenathleten zusammen.
Wenn du schon die Praxis betrittst, merkst du das das ein echter Sportarzt ist...unzählige Autogrammkarten von allen möglichen Sportlern.

Gruß


----------



## PirateSB (10. Juni 2009)

eggbeat schrieb:


> Dr. Krämer ist sehr zu empfehlen!
> Er war früher selbst Leistungssportler und hat echt Ahnung von seinem Handwerk.
> Nur Termine sind schwer zeitnah zu bekommen, hat viele Kunden.
> Aber da solltest du richtig sein!
> ...



kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Limit83 (10. Juni 2009)

Die Sportmedizin in SB hat zur Zeit noch keine Kassengenehmigung, daher nur Privatrechnungen, soweit ich weiß... Ein Termin wäre hier aber kein Problem. Aber wie schon gesagt ist das beim Krämer etwas schwieriger mit den Terminen...
Gruß Limit


----------



## Freizeitpferd (15. Juni 2009)

Ich empfehle Osteopathie.
http://www.osteopathie-kraemer.de/impressum.html

Denn ein Osteopath geht den Dingen auf den Grund und der liegt meistens nicht im Knie.


----------



## DeLocke (6. Juli 2009)

Also,

ich war jetzt bei Dr. Krämer und kann es nur empfehlen er und sein Team machen einen seriösen und kompetenten Eindruck.

Werd jetzt mal noch zu Zender gehen Zwecks Sitzpositionsbestimmung, das hat er mir empfohlen!


----------



## DeLocke (6. Juli 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> ich war jetzt bei Dr. Krämer und kann es nur empfehlen er und sein Team machen einen seriösen und kompetenten Eindruck.
> 
> Werd jetzt mal noch zu Zender gehen Zwecks Sitzpositionsbestimmung, das hat er mir empfohlen!



Ok das mit Zender hat sich vorerst erledigt, die bieten das zur Zeit nicht mehr an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

